# التربينات ..! Turbines ..



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 
*التربينات...TURBINES*​ 

*تصفحت مواضيع التربينات بالملتقى ووجدت الكثير والمتفرق منه .*
*مواضيع يتكرر بعض مضامينها في جزئيات معينة. وأحببت أن *
*أجمعها قدر الأمكان في هذا الموضوع ، *
*وأطرحه شاملا الروابط ، *​ 
*تيسيرا للباحث وتسهيلا للمطلع ومرجعا للقارئ.*​ 
*أرفقت الروابط ذات العلاقة .*​ 
*وكلما عْنَّ جديد من الملفات والكتب سأطرحه في هذا الموضوع ليكون مرجعا للتربينات.*​ 

************​ 
*عنفة*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

*المراجعة الحالية (غير مراجعة)*

*اذهب إلى: تصفح, بحث*
*

*​*هذه المقالة بحاجة إلى إعادة كتابة باستخدام التنسيق العام لويكيبيديا، مثل استخدام صيغ الويكي، وإضافة روابط. الرجاء إعادة صياغة المقالة بشكل يتماشى مع دليل تنسيق المقالات. بإمكانك إزالة هذه الرسالة بعد عمل التعديلات اللازمة.*
*وسم هذا القالب منذ: يوليو 2008*
*العَنَفَة (أو التوربين في الترجمات الحرفية) هو جهاز ذو عضو دوّار، يديره سائل أو غاز متحرّك، مثل الماء والبخار والغاز والهواء. تغير العنفة الطاقة الحركيّة (طاقة الحركة) لسائل إلى نوع خاص من الطّاقة الحركيّة وهي طاقة الدّوران التي تُستخدم لتحريك الآلات. توصّل العنفة الطّاقة الميكانيكية إلى الآلات الأخرى عن طريق دوران المحور الدّوار.*
*



*
*عنفة مفتوحة الغطاء لشركة سيمنز*


*توفّر العنفة الطّاقة لآلات مختلفة، منها المولّدات الكهربائيّة ومضخات الماء. وفي الواقع، تنتج المولّدات التي تحرّكها عنفات معظم الكهرباء المستخدمة في إضاءة المنازل وتشغيل المصانع. وتؤدي العنفات التي تُشغّل مضخّات الماء دورًًًا مهمًًًّا في مشاريع الرّي في جميع أنحاء العالم. وتستخدم العنفات كذلك لتدوير مراوح السّفن، وتُعدُّ جزءًا مهمًّا في محّرك الطّائرة الّنفّاثة.*
*وهو يحرق أنواعًا من الوقود مثل الزّيت والغاز الطّبيعي. فبدلاً من استخدام الحرارة لإنتاج البخار ـ كما في عنفات البخار ـ فإن عنفات الغاز تستخدم الغازات الساخنة مباشرة. وتُستخدم عنفات الغاز لتشغيل المولّدات الكهربائيّة، والسفن، وسيّارات السباق، كما تستخدم في محّركات الطائرة النفاثة.*
*وتتكون معظم أنظمة العنفة الغازية من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية:: 1- ضاغط الهواء، 2- غرفة الاحتراق 3- العنفة . ويُسمى ضاغط الهواء مع غرفة الاحتراق، عادة، المولد الغازي. وفي معظم أنظمة عنفة الغاز، يكون ضاغط الهواء والعنفة مركّبين على طرفي محور أفقي، وتقع غرفة الاحتراق بينهما. ويُشغّل جزء من طاقة العنفة ضاغط الهواء.*
*يمتصّ ضاغط الهواء كمّية من الهواء ويضغطها، لذلك يزداد ضغطها. وفي غرفة الاحتراق، يختلط الهواء المضغوط مع الوقود ويحترق هذا الخليط. وكلّما زاد ضغط الهواء، تحسّن احتراق خليط الوقود مع الهواء. وتتمدّد الغازات المحترقة بسرعة وتتدفّق إلى العنفة ، مؤدية إلى دوران عجلات العنفة . وتتحرّك الغازات الساخنة عبر المراحل المتعددة في العنفة الغازية بالطّريقة نفسها الّتي يتدفّق بها البخار عبر العنفة البخارية . وتوجِّه الريشات الثّابتة الغاز المتحرك إلى ريشات العضو الدوار وتغيّر سرعته. يتكون التوربين الغازي من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية:*
*• ضاغط الهواء (The Air Compressor) يقوم بأخذ الهواء من الجو المحيط ويرفع ضغطه إلى عشرات الضغوط الجوية.*
*• غرفة الاحتراق (The Combustion Chamber) فيها يختلط الهواء المضغوط الآتي من ضاغطة الهواء مع الوقود ويحترقان معا بواسطة وسائل خاصة بالاشتعال, وتكون نواتج الاحتراق من غازات مختلفة وعلى درجات حرارة عالية وضغط مرتفع.*
*وتستفيد معظم أنظمة التوربين الغازي من الغازات الساخنة الخارجة من التوربين. ففي بعض الأنظمة تدور بعض هذه الغازات، وتذهب إلى جهاز يسمى المجدّد. وهناك تُستخدم هذه الغازات لتسخين الهواء المضغوط بعد خروجه من ضاغط الهواء. وقبل دخوله غرفة الاحتراق يقلل تسخين الهواء المضغوط بهذه الطّريقة من كمية الوقود المستخدم لعملية الاحتراق. وفي المحرّكات النّفاثة، يُستخدم معظم الغاز لإنتاج قوّة الدّفع.*


*تعمل التوربينات الغازية عند درجة حرارة أعلى من التوربينات البخارية. وتزيد فعاليّة التوربين كلما زادت درجة حرارة تشغيلها؛ فدرجة حرارة تشغيل معظم توربينات الغاز هي 875°م أو أكثر. • التوربين (The Turbine) ويكون محوره أفقي مربوط من ناحية مع محور ضاغطة الهواء مباشرة ومن ناحية أخرى مع الحمل الميكانيكي المراد تدويره (كأن يكون مولد كهربائي مثلا) ومن خلال صندوق تروس (Gear Box) لخفض السرعة لأن سرعة دوران التوربين تكون عالية جدا.*
*تدخل الغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق في التوربين فتصطدم بريشه الكثيرة العدد ثم إلى مدخنة.. وتستفيد معظم أنظمة التوربين الغازي من الغازات الساخنة الخارجة من التوربين. ففي بعض الأنظمة تدور بعض هذه الغازات، وتذهب إلى جهاز يسمى المجدّد. وهناك تُستخدم هذه الغازات لتسخين الهواء المضغوط بعد خروجه من ضاغط الهواء. وقبل دخوله غرفة الاحتراق يقلل تسخين الهواء المضغوط بهذه الطّريقة من كمية الوقود المستخدم لعملية الاحتراق. وفي المحرّكات النّفاثة، يُستخدم معظم الغاز لإنتاج قوّة الدّفع.*

*[عدل] كيف يعمل نظام العنفة الـغـازية*

*من عيوب العنفة الغازية هو انخفاض كفاءته (Efficiency) حيث تتراوح بين 15 و 25% وتتأثر كثيرا بدرجة حرارة المحيط (درجة حرارة الجو), كما أن عمرها التشغيلي قصير نسبيا وتستهلك كمية أكبر من الوقود (بالمقارنة مع محطات البخارية).*
*تحتاج العنفات الغازية لتشغيلها بأمان وسلامة إلى بعض المعدات والآلات المساعدة (Auxiliaries) على النحو التالي: • مصافي الهواء قبل دخوله إلى ضاغطة الهواء. • مساعد التشغيل الأولي أي بادئ تشغيل( Starter), وهو إما محرك كهربائي أو محرك ديزل. • وسائل أو منظومة للإشعال. • منظومة تبريد. • منظومة سيطرة ومعدات قياس الحرارة والضغط في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمل.*

*[عدل] أنواع*



*

توربين غازي​
توربين بخاري​
​تم الاسترجاع من "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B9%D9%86%D9%81%D8%A9"*


*كما أرفقت ثلاث ملفات *
*1- عن تصميم التربينات وآخر عن*
*2-** ملزمة التربينات (باللغة العربية للمهندس شوان غازي)*
3- روابط مواضيع التربينات.​ 
*أرجو ان ينال رضاكم. *​ 
*والله ولي التوفيق.*​


----------



## hammhamm44 (22 أغسطس 2009)

Ramdan KareeeeeeN ala algameea


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

_Thanks Dr.Fikry _
_ Waalaikum ,too_


----------



## نايف علي (22 أغسطس 2009)

متميز بطرحك يادكتور 

أسأل الله لك في هذه الساعة المباركة أن يجزيك خير الجزاء وأن يرفع قدرك ويعلي شأنك ويدخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

نايف علي قال:


> متميز بطرحك يادكتور
> 
> أسأل الله لك في هذه الساعة المباركة (( 22-08-2009, 04:18 am )) أن يجزيك خير الجزاء وأن يرفع قدرك ويعلي شأنك ويدخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب


 
جزاك الله الف خير مهندس نايف
وتقبل دعواتك.
وأثابك خيرا مما دعيت لي .

وأسأل الله بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يهبك خيري الدنيا والآخرة

وأن يحشرك في صحبة النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين.

وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

وهذه المواضيع بملتقانا الحبيب​بها معلومات عن التربينات.​ 
 - http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f4.html## ملزمة توربينات

-http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f4.html## حصريا وظهريا Gas Turbineبالعربي مع صور توضيحية 

- نبذة مختصرة التربينات 

- دورة في التوربينة الغازية Fundamentals of Gas Turbine Operation 

- ارجو المساعدة بخصوص نظام تبريد الهواء الداخل الى التوربين الغازي 

- الموسوعة المرئية الشاملة للـ" Gas Turbine & Compressors "

- أسئلة واجوبه عن الغلايات والتربينات !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات  Turbines & Boilers

- http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2029169## تصميم التربينات والضواغط Turbine and Compressor Design ‏ 

- http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2029169## تقنية تغطية ريش التربينات Turbine Blades Coating Technology 

- شرح نظرية وطريقة عمل وتركيب التربينات الغازيه 

- http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/search.php?searchid=2029169## تقنية إصلاح وترميم ريش التربينات Turbine Blades Repair or Salvage ‏ 

- المكتبة المرئية لل compressor & gas turbine موضوع هام جدا جدا

- التربينات البخاريه


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله د.محمد
كم اشتقت اليك والى مواضيعك​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 أغسطس 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> جزاك الله د.محمد
> 
> 
> كم اشتقت اليك والى مواضيعك​


 
أشكرك أخي في الله م. طه 

بارك الله فيك..

تمضي الأيام.. وينشغل الناس.. ويعفو الزمن..

وها نحن في رمضان.. 

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وسائر أعمالكم أخي طه.. 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## mnci (25 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا .....*​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (25 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر لك د/ محمد
مواضيعك مفيده جدا


----------



## waladqtr (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك دكتورنا الغالي


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (26 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## am2mels (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك
وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أغسطس 2009)

mnci قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا .....*​


 

بارك الله فيك.. وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أغسطس 2009)

adelhassan قال:


> الف شكر لك د/ محمد
> مواضيعك مفيده جدا


 
الأخ المهندس عادل حسن 

بارك الله فيك.. والشكر لله على توفيقه فله الفضل والمنة. 

وفقك الله لكل خير.. وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أغسطس 2009)

waladqtr قال:


> جزاك الله عنا الف خير


 


mostafa3650 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> بارك الله فيك


 


am2mels قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك
> وفى انتظار المزيد


 

جزاكم الله الف خير .. وكل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## محمودصفا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu very much


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

محمودصفا قال:


> Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu very much


 

مهندس محمود صفا 

U are most welcome​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ابو جندل الشمري قال:


> بارك الله فيك دكتورنا الغالي


 

جزاك الله خيراً .. اخي المهندس ابو جندل..​


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ............


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه بجد الموضوع جامد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ايمن فتحى جوده قال:


> شكرا يا هندسه بجد الموضوع جامد


 

العفو مهندس ايمن 

وفقك الله وشاكر لك مرورك العطر..​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم على عطاءك الدائم .

وجزاك الله خير وبركة .

تقبل فائق التقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## هاله المصريه (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا د محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تسلم على عطاءك الدائم .
> 
> وجزاك الله خير وبركة .
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك 

ونفعنا الله وإياك بما نكتب ونقرأ..

وجعله في موازين أعمالنا.
لك مني أصدق المنى.. 

وشكرا مرورك .. أخي مهندس شكري.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

هاله المصريه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا د محمد


 

الأخت المهندسة هالة المصرية 

بارك الله فيك ووفقك.​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 أكتوبر 2009)

دائما متالق د محمد
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا د/ محمد على امجهود المتميز -------- شكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> بارك الله فيك ............


 

اشكر مرورك .. 
وبارك الله في الجميع.​


----------



## ghazaly (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراا


----------



## سيف طاهر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا دكتور على هذا الطرح المتميز .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> دائما متالق د محمد
> 
> 
> لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا د/ محمد على امجهود المتميز -------- شكرا جزيلا


 
مهندس أسامة
..العفو ..



​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

ghazaly قال:


> شكراا


 


سيف طاهر قال:


> شكرا دكتور على هذا الطرح المتميز .


 

مشكورين 




​


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (19 مارس 2010)

وفقك الله مع التقدير


----------



## عباس سمير (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور د محمد على رالموضوع المفيد


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا دكتور على المشلركات البناءة والشكر موصول للاخ شوان على البحث


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً لكم على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً لكم على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## عروة دريد العباس (12 أبريل 2010)

اريد معرفة طرق مجدية لتحسين اقتصادية المحركات العنفية الغازية وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الحبابي دوت كوم (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام على الجميع و الرحمة
جازاك الله الف خير يا د. محمد وإلى الامام ومزيد من التقدم للجميع .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أبريل 2010)

الحبابي دوت كوم قال:


> السلام على الجميع و الرحمة
> جازاك الله الف خير يا د. محمد وإلى الامام ومزيد من التقدم للجميع .


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس الحبابي دوت كوم ..

مشكور وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## moneebhamid (13 أبريل 2010)

mashkoor


----------



## وائل عبده (13 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## General michanics (16 أبريل 2010)

مشكور دكتور محمد على الموضوع


----------



## memesaadm (22 أبريل 2010)

*التربينا ت*

:5:جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مايو 2010)

moneebhamid قال:


> mashkoor


 

_Welcome and_
_Not At ALL_​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2010)

سعد محمد هادي قال:


> وفقك الله مع التقدير


 

ووفقك رب العزة والجلال 
مهندس سعد محمد هادي .​


----------



## عمر عبدالكريم (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور ومشككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## Eng.ali jassim (21 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي العزيز معلومات قيمة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2015)

وجزاكم الله كل خير.وجعله خالصا لوجهه.وإن ينفعنا به يوم العرض.


----------



## saad_aljuboury (18 أكتوبر 2015)

دكتور لو سمحت عندي سؤال عن التوربينات البخارية السؤال هو ماهي ابرز أسباب تكسر الريش في low pressure turbine لتوربينات المحطات الحرارية وكيفية منع حدوث ذلك مع فائق احترامي .


----------

